# Dallas County



## dndweeks (Jan 17, 2013)

Hubby and I are still shopping for our "perfect" property in Missouri. We are looking at several in the Ava area this Saturday, but have found some very interesting properties in the Dallas County area and have made arrangements to see at least one of them on Friday. 

We've explored south of I-44 much more than north, so I'm curious to hear thoughts and experiences about the Dallas County area, specifically around Tunas and Buffalo.

Thanks.


----------

